# Drilling balls???



## Chipper (Feb 14, 2005)

A while back, I read on one of the wood forums, don't remember which one. That one could use golf balls to make the type handles for C-clamps used on the Router workshop. Has anyone tried this, is it safe to drill into a golf ball? I don't play golf so I have no idea what is inside one, are they solid or liquid?
I have the golf balls, clamps and epoxy, so I was thinking of trying it?
Thanks
Chipper


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Don't do it I've heard that there is gases in them. I could be wrong but I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chipper, having seen lots of golf balls chewed to pieces by dogs I doubt you would have any problem drilling one. Are you sure it is worth the trouble? I think you will find the ball diameter is too small to give you a good grip. Perhaps the same idea with a baseball? Try out the fit in your hand. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I have drilled into several types of golf balls, all with no problem. Most are solid core now. They fit perfectly into the center of my drill press table, and a hand clamp lets you keep a good hold on them.

I have drilled them to mount them to lamps, and have used them as wheels on my magnetic floor sweep. 

As for use on clamp handles, I have heard that pieces of broom handle are effective as well.

hope this helps,


----------



## Chipper (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks,
I know golf balls had liquid cores at one time, thats why I asked the question. For me the size would be about right, I tend to over tighten things anyway. I'll try one this weekend and let you know how it goes!


----------



## JCouch (Feb 16, 2005)

*buy cheap golf balls*

I used to play golf, but calling what I played 'golf' is really using the term loosely. Cheap golf balls are usually made with just a soft rubber center with some winding around them, then the cover. Nothing dangerous inside. I've actually seen the cheap balls split in two pieces, so I've seen their insides.


----------



## Peg Leg (Jan 3, 2005)

I've drilled quite a few of them and driven 5/16" rod thru them. When camping I can drive them into the ground and put my tiki torches on them. I also drive rods into the ground and place alum poles over the rods then the golfball rod goes into the top and a tarp groumet can slip over the top and the ball protects the tarp. I then place a bungee/ball loop on it to keep the wind from blowing the tarp back off.

Many a person has asked how I get those poles to stand there with out guy wires. Then I go into everthing from from sky hooks to an old indian medicine mans chant.


----------



## fredsintheshop (Sep 10, 2004)

If you are drilling a golf ball, make sure it is a solid core ball. Drilling into a 'wound' core ball would be very difficult, and would not be usefull for a clamp handle. However, you should be able to drill a very clean hole into a solid core ball.
I would suggest wearing a full face shield if you don't know what type of ball you have.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Chipper

I'm sure you have this done by now but if not..

I have don't this and they do work great for knobs... 

Get a 2 x 4 x 8" long stock (oak if you have some) ,get your hole saw out and cut a hole for the golf ball,now take the 2 x 4 to the band saw and split the 2 x 4 down the center (not all the way) about a 1/4" from the end.
Now put it in the drill press vise and drill down 1/2 way into the ball.
Now take the clamp and remove the pin (grind the end down) ,drill the right size hole in the ball.(just a bit over size,just under 1/2" for my 3" clamps)
Now remove the ball and use some J B Weld,fill the hole (1/2 of the way to the top of the ball) now tap the clamp in and let it set over night...I have also used pool balls that work great also.(for big hands) (number 8 looks great) ask the guy at the pool hall they have used one most of the time.

Bj


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

It's rare that you'll find a golf ball that have gasses or liquid in them. 
There are many ways to go about drilling into them. Bob has given you an excellent way. Rather drilling solid or wound core golf balls, just take your time and definetly wear a face shield.
Bobj, have you ever seen the "8" ball as a gear shifter?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Ken
Yep, I'm a old gear hear and I had one in my 40 Ford...
But back then I used a metal threaded insert to hold it on...or tried to,
3/8-24 insert ,if I recall and it would not stay on the shifter,2nd gear would take it off every time, hahahahahaha the good old days of 3 speed floor shift...  and the 327 chev eng.with 2ea. 4b carbs. I sure miss that car 

I just recalled one I had in my 60 Pont. that was a bit over size (4" dia,) and when you push the clutch in then it would shift just like a auto tran. that's to say it was so hvy. it would drop from 2nd. gear to 3rd ,hahahahaha  and it would just touch the windshield when it was in 2nd gear. long sucker I know but you know gear heads, got to show off the gear shifter and it did keep the person in the middle of the seat on his/her toes... 
It's funny now but back then it was the thing to do,I just recalled the clutch I had in that thing,12" B&W that took both feet to push it in and I was the only one that could drive that car, guess why hahahahaha, gear heads got to love them.....  when you dropped the clutch you dropped the hammer in that one....4,000 rpm and hang on... hahahahahaha ... good old days.

Bj


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

"long sucker I know but you know gear heads."
Yup, know 'em well, too well.   hahaha


----------



## CliffR (May 3, 2006)

I have drilled a golf ball.
They are under pressure. The core is pressureized by the elastomeric wrapping.
There is a core usually filled with water or oil. My state has a statute that bans the use a caustic or acidic filling. That leads me to suspect that there's a shot that older balls may have a nasty core filling.

Anyway I drilled one and it shot goo all over me. 
It was gross probably just dirty old water I don't know.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

All about Golf Balls from A to Z ▼ with many great links.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golf_ball

Bj


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

You are correct about golf balls being used on C Clamps. At the Woodworking Shows, Oak-Park's American competitor uses them. I checked and they are not listed in the on-line catalog. I purchased from Oak-Park and I am very happy. Also, many golf balls have solid cores and many have liquid cores. Most of the newer brands are solid core. The older ones are wound around a liquid core. The package will tell you of the construction. You can also find product descriptions at www.golfballs.com You will need a very strong epoxy to bond to the steel threads of the clamp. -Derek


----------

